# Help a frustrated Jacksonville, FL angler!!!!



## Fishfried (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey guys...got myself an East Cape Fury to make the switch from fishing the deep water to chasing Redfish in the skinny. Not much experience and having NO luck finding the fish!!! By my estimation, fish do not live in these waters. I fish in Jacksonville any place from Sisters Creek area all the way down to St. Augustine. Any advice?
Yours Truly,
Worst Fisherman Ever


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Haha, Jacksonville fishing is tough. I would recommend you check out Captain Dave Sipplers videos online on float fishing. Float fish to find fish and then you can start using artificial once you find where they hold. Its been more of a early and late bite for reds lately and probably more as it gets hotter. Use you depth finder to find deep holes or cuts in creeks and soak some cut mullet there is another strategy. I like to explore at low tide while I look for tailers. Make note of where the oyster bars are and fish them at high tide. Try float fishing cabbage creek, pretty well known creek south of 202. Ipilot REALLY helps in current. Artificial/fly bite has been though lately. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Fishfried (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks str8-six. Good tips. Do you fish the edges of the oyster bars or do you fish over them when submerged? 

I was out midday today right at low tide. Lots of bait in the creeks but no action.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Fishfried said:


> Thanks str8-six. Good tips. Do you fish the edges of the oyster bars or do you fish over them when submerged?
> 
> I was out midday today right at low tide. Lots of bait in the creeks but no action.


Midday is going to be tough right now. I fish top water in the morning and evening along the shore line and right on top of oyster bars. You can fish on top but you will most likely get hung up unless you have float or weedless rig. I put that away topwater during the day and fish slower baits like gulp.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Str8-Six has pretty much nailed it. 
Early in the day and later in the evening, especially as water continues to warm. Try fishing some small creek run outs and cuts between oyster bars as the tide runs out. As the tide starts incoming search the mud and oyster flats for the reds pushing up there. I'm still learning myself. The good thing about not catching much is 1 red a day makes it successful


----------



## J Jones (Apr 18, 2017)

I fish these waters all the time. Mostly PV to St. Augustine. Pretty much first couple hours of first light are excellent with top water or sub-walks. Fish oyster bars or small creek mouths with floats and a mud minnow or finger mullet as it warms up and on the first of the outgoing tide. Slack tides are very slow, unless you find some tailers in the grass on a high tide. The key is to get hours on the water. The more you get out the more you will learn the waters and the fish.


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

When I moved back to jacksonville, I was new to fishing here (though I had done a lot of other types of fishing) had a new boat, and was new to saltwater fly fishing. I kinda learned all three at the same time. Took me longer than I'd like to admit to get that first redfish on fly. That said, my advice relates to fly/sight fishing only, but I think its still relevant for artificial and live bait.

First - I'd pick one area or creek. Something that has both smaller and larger feeder creeks, open flats and oyster bars, a place that has a little bit of everything. I'd focus on fishing only that one area for awhile - this will take a lot of other variables out of it. I did this, and over the course of a summer, I saw this area at high tide, mid tide, low tide, outgoing and incoming. By seeing an area at all of the tide stages, all of the structure will be visible at low tide, and you will see the way the current flows at higher tides. Eventually you will be there during the tide stage those fish like to feed at. You will also have a baseline of understanding the marsh from one area you know really well, that you can relate to new areas you explore. I have found that the redfish here dont move around a whole lot until they fully mature and head out offshore and to the river. The move up and down in an area based on tide movement.

As others have mentioned, particularly this time of year and into the summer, early and late is best. I prefer low tides at about 2 hours after first light and big high tides later in the summer after 5pm.


----------



## Fishfried (Aug 31, 2016)

Excellent advice gentlemen! I'll give those ideas a go. I've been primarily fishing artificials and some on fly as well. It's painful to see these guys catching while I get skunked, but I'm just starting to put in my time on the water. Thanks for the tips fellas! Truly appreciate it!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Nothing beats a top water early morning blow up from a big trout or red here in Jax!

Work pockets on the incoming tide and work creek mouths and moving water on the outgoing tides... I always make it a point to cast back into a feeder creek emptying out into a larger body of water because the reds/trout will sit in the slack water areas off to the side and wait to ambush.

Good luck and if you see a yellow BT say whats up.


----------



## Fishfried (Aug 31, 2016)

Cool, will do!


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

I use to live in JAX, call me...


----------



## Fishfried (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks Kevin! I'll give you a call this week...I had a few questions for you anyway!


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I have been fishing this area for over 30 years and every time I go out I learn something new. Hope you enjoy the new boat and good luck with the "catching." I've learned a lot from this forum and I hope this video helps.


----------



## Fishfried (Aug 31, 2016)

Wow Viking1 thanks for that incredibly informative video!!! That is awesome!


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

sent you a pm


----------

